# X-Pen



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Hello Ladies!

Well, we are going on Vacation!!! We are going in August to my Aunt's place in North/South Carolina and I can't wait! But, I need to buy an xpen to bring with me for when we are outside/on beach/etc.

Hunter will be coming with us but since its a very big difference in heat he may, at times, be staying in the air conditioned condo while we are on the beach. So, any tips for getting him used to the xpen and to not bark when placed in it and we leave would be great. Our trainer is on vacation for the month of June and into July (extended honeymoon!) so we on our own for this one.

I need to get one ASAP so I can begin working with him on it so please please help me


----------



## scooch (Sep 18, 2008)

We use this whenever we go anywhere with lucky. Its easy to travel with and Lucky loves his!

NEW RED 45" PET PUPPY DOG PLAYPEN EXERCISE PEN KENNEL - eBay (item 170498645069 end time Jun-14-10 17:14:33 PDT)


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I love my Seabreeze pen.

SeaBreeze Petite Pens - A lightweight solution to heavy exercise pens


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Ladysmom said:


> I love my Seabreeze pen.
> 
> SeaBreeze Petite Pens - A lightweight solution to heavy exercise pens


 
Marj - I'm actually looking at these now. What size do you think woudl be appropriate and also, dothey scratch wood or tile floors?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Hunter's Mom said:


> Marj - I'm actually looking at these now. What size do you think woudl be appropriate and also, dothey scratch wood or tile floors?


I have the eight panel 18" high pen. The top and bottom and rubber coated so it won't scratch floors the way the heavy metal pens do. 

I traded in my heavy Midwest pen for this one and never looked back. It is very light, too.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Ladysmom said:


> I love my Seabreeze pen.
> 
> SeaBreeze Petite Pens - A lightweight solution to heavy exercise pens


Nice, but Alex would climb out of it :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

i used this when we traveled and it was great in the hotel room. it also has slots for stakes if you want to take it camping or anywhere windy. it has a zippered top and 2 doors....i LOVE it. i use it at home on our deck so i don't have to worry about birds getting my pups and they get to enjoy the sun.

it comes in different sizes and colors. i highly recommend it for traveling, its very lightweight and comes with a flat carrying case.

PortaPet Deluxe Portable DOG PEN PenaPet 36" Medium NEW - eBay (item 350355686125 end time Jun-16-10 20:11:09 PDT)


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

tamizami said:


> i used this when we traveled and it was great in the hotel room. it also has slots for stakes if you want to take it camping or anywhere windy. it has a zippered top and 2 doors....i LOVE it. i use it at home on our deck so i don't have to worry about birds getting my pups and they get to enjoy the sun.
> 
> it comes in different sizes and colors. i highly recommend it for traveling, its very lightweight and comes with a flat carrying case.
> 
> PortaPet Deluxe Portable DOG PEN PenaPet 36" Medium NEW - eBay (item 350355686125 end time Jun-16-10 20:11:09 PDT)


 
While this pen is very convenient, and easy to travel with, Cassie was able to collapse it. She panics when she is confined and no one is there so she tries to escape. Hopefully, you'll find one that meets Hunter's needs. I just thought I would mention my experience with this pen. Many people have it and love it.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

tamizami said:


> i used this when we traveled and it was great in the hotel room. it also has slots for stakes if you want to take it camping or anywhere windy. it has a zippered top and 2 doors....i LOVE it. i use it at home on our deck so i don't have to worry about birds getting my pups and they get to enjoy the sun.
> 
> it comes in different sizes and colors. i highly recommend it for traveling, its very lightweight and comes with a flat carrying case.
> 
> PortaPet Deluxe Portable DOG PEN PenaPet 36" Medium NEW - eBay (item 350355686125 end time Jun-16-10 20:11:09 PDT)



I have that one, too, in pink. :biggrin:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Lots of great Xpens suggested.
Perhaps for getting Hunter used to it, you could feed him his meals in it.
And put a bed and his favourite toys in it.
And leave the door open at first.
Let him go in and out of it on his own free will.
Then gradually increase the time that his is in it, with the door closed.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

If the x-pen you get has a door on it, toss treats inside of it and let him get them by walking in it. At first, I would put a treat next to the pen, and gradually move it inside further & further.

If it does not have a door...I guess you would need to feed his meals in it, climb in it with him, play in it, etc.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Canada said:


> Lots of great Xpens suggested.
> Perhaps for getting Hunter used to it, you could feed him his meals in it.
> And put a bed and his favourite toys in it.
> And leave the door open at first.
> ...


this is a really great idea and what i did before i travelled. when i needed to leave them in the hotel room alone, i would put their meals in the xpen and leave while they were eating. my pups were pretty quiet in the room by themselves doing this method and i think starting it at home helped.


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

Seabreezepetitepens... that is where I go to buy... I like the lightweight fold up like a brief case size of them.. There may be some others out there with great features but so far I am very happy with Seabreeze.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm currently looking for something for the pups to be in when we're at work. While at a picnic on Friday Noelle decided to make her debut as an acrobat and proceeded to climb up the expen and tried to get out. So now i need to find something she can't climb out of and that will not collapse, but will allow all 3 to be together when we are at work.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Thank you ladies! I think I will order the SeaBreeze as I want him to be able to see out which I hope will make him more comfortable. I too wa worried about him being able to tip the pop ups if he panicked.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

My dogs would tip a Seabreeze in 2 seconds. The only pen that for the most part hold them is a 48 in Midwest. Heavy and big. If he'll jump/climb/knock his way out the Seabreeze won't hold him in.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

ohhh....good point Jackie! I didn't even think of that. I will have to rethink that one


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

LOL We put Roo and Cadeau in one last week. I told Roo no jumping out. He lifted it up and went under!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

oh gosh! See, that's what I am afraid of. Hunter is a little too smart for his own britches sometimes and I worry if its too short he'll try to jump it or if its to light he'll just push it till he can get it lifted. ggrrrr.....maybe all this training ISNT a good idea (ha ha)


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Hunter's Mom said:


> oh gosh! See, that's what I am afraid of. Hunter is a little too smart for his own britches sometimes and I worry if its too short he'll try to jump it or if its to light he'll just push it till he can get it lifted. ggrrrr.....maybe all this training ISNT a good idea (ha ha)


A determined dog could easily get out of a Seabreeze.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I was worried about the short height of the Seabreeze. It wouldn't be tall enough for my two so if Hunter knows how to jump I probably wouldn't go with that one. London can easily jump onto sofas, etc and would jump that if she wanted out. Preston doesn't know how to jump up onto things so he would probably be fine in it.

Erin, what about just one of those plastic child play yards? They are easy to clean, must be safe (since they are for kids), and wouldn't scratch up hardwoods. They are also taller, too.


----------



## Myah's mom (May 19, 2010)

We have a pack and play for kids. Works great, the sides are tall enought that Myah cant jump out of it. Plus it has plenty of room. Very easy to travel with too. It folds up into its own bag.


----------

